# CCI edit - billing 93015 with 96374 and "J codes"



## mburr (Apr 22, 2009)

Can someone help me with a question regarding appropriately unbundling 96374 from 93015. 
We were billing the following codes together:
93015 (stress test)
J0152 (adenosine medication)
96374- 59 (administration via IV push) 

In the 2009 2Q it states that 96374 is bundled with 93015 but can use 59 when appropriate. 
I attended a contexolearining webinar that states "the injections of "contrast" are not separately reportable. But in the case where it is a medication verses a contrast is it OK to unbundle with a 59
Help!


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

You were told correctly, you cannot bill 9674 with J0152. You would bill only the stress test and adenosine: 93015 & J0125. 



Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

